# Reasons to feed raw



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Have been reading a bunch and switched my dogs over for several reasons. The books say the coat, poop, breath improve and I've found that to be true. But there's things the books don't tell you. And there's things that I think only another raw feeder would 'get.' 

Like going in and buying 40-50# of chicken leg quarters, 15-20 pounds of ground turkey, 9 cans of mackerel (or even one part of those!) and getting the look of "you must be having a big party". "no it's for my dogs." looooong pause and look of disbelief.







"you're joking right."


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I need a costco! Yikes! I want to switch to all Raw but looking at the cost of meat is putting me off right now. Easy to find Rabbit but the other added stuff is gonna be hard.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Danielle, we can do this!







Germany has some sites for expensive stuff that is pre-packaged raw... but we can also do this cheaper than folks in USA. Go to a Russian market and load up on beef hearts, that's an affordable MM right there! Also turkey necks are affordable here. I hope to be switching Grimm to raw in about a month or so.


----------



## RUGER1 (Aug 25, 2006)

At first, I was concerned with the price of meats as well. I made some calls and found an asian poultry shop in Vancouver. They freeze up 50lb. boxes of chicken backs and some necks for me as it's a 2 1/2 hr drive from my house.
25 cents a pound so I usually get 400-500 lbs for $100-$125. There's a good amount of meat on the bone so I am thrilled with the rmb supplier.
I get my mm and om from the country butcher shop for a fair price, so all and all, it's cheaper than quality kibble feeding 2 sheps.


----------

